
Ask HN: How do I switch to CS industry(Web) from college? - harias
I am a sophomore CS undergrad. So far, we have stuck to simple 100&#x27;s of lines standalone programs in C++ and python. Could you please suggest some resources that helps me understand how the actual industry level deployment (Web) works : Hosting on AWS, server-client interactions, back-end, content delivery etc. Just an overall idea is what I&#x27;m looking for.
======
rahimnathwani
Check out the 'Start here' section of this page:
[https://github.com/bmorelli25/Become-A-Full-Stack-Web-
Develo...](https://github.com/bmorelli25/Become-A-Full-Stack-Web-Developer)

I'm not sure what you mean by 'Just an overall idea', as the fact you've
mentioned content-delivery, client-server interactions etc., suggests that you
want to go into the details.

I suggest you pace yourself and learn step by step (check out the 'roadmap' at
the above link). There is little point reading about content delivery networks
(CDNs) before you have experienced the problem they seek to solve.

------
PaulHoule
Where are you studying? I have seen many schools use AWS as part of the
curriculum. Also you should have classes in distributed systems, chances for
independent study, etc.

The scary thing is that the industry will change significantly in the next two
years, so the CS department wants to teach you something that is as timeless
as possible.

~~~
harias
India. But having classes on AWS seems fishy, why stick to Amazon? Will have
those classes in the future, but the syllabus is pretty outdated.

~~~
PaulHoule
Not AWS in particular so much as a class has a certain amount of credit they
could spend with AWS, Azure, etc. So they can use cloud resources to support
what they do -- particularly good if you want to stack up a distributed
system.

So far as syllabus I say talk to your profs. For a compilers class today it
would make a lot of sense to hack on some open source compiler rather than
start from scratch and there are many cool compiler-like things that center
around Javascript.

------
bryantvolk
I was in a similar situation as an American CS student a while back, I've just
graduated for reference.

What I would worry about in school now is trying to deeply understand the
concepts you're being taught, and how the programming assignments you receive
reinforce that.

Later on you can try to learn some web development languages yourself
(javascript is probably your best bet). We weren't taught any webdev in
school, but I taught myself JS and was able to get a job working with that. CS
fundamentals taught in school make it easy to pick up web concepts.

Also, you're only a sophomore. As you get further into undergrad you will
probably have classes that you feel are more applicable to the real world.

